# Surviving foot pursuits: Key considerations for when the chase is on



## kwflatbed

Officer Larry Nehasil ) while involved in a foot pursuit of a home invasion suspect who had stolen a 45 caliber handgun from a residence and used it against Officer Nehasil as he caught up to him.


Read the full story at Police One


----------

